# Fish Box, Lemongrass Oil mess



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Fish boxes*

Can you get any old fish nets? I hear they make great smoker fuel.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Can you get any old fish nets?*

:no:They could be treated with copper napthenate!
Ernie


----------

